# Must Have More Bacon!



## zippy12 (Jun 10, 2018)

dry cure for 14 days







Pellet tube smoke












5hrs later


















Internal temp got up to 118F  .....  Why did the top sweat?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

The bacon looks great!
The moisture on the top is because you sort of hot smoked it.
When I cold smoke bacon I try to keep the CC under 90 degrees, which can be a problem in the summer in Florida.
So I only make bacon in the winter months.
But in any case I don't think you will notice any change in flavor.
A lot of the guys hot smoke their bacon to an IT of 145, so it's safe to eat right out of the fridge without cooking any further.
It sure took on some nice color!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks great! Don't sweat the sweat. I don't cook my bacon to temp, but I do like the moisture loss at a warm smoke like you did. Just let it evaporate, and don't wipe or rinse.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Al

I figured it was a hot smoke issue and Sunday was a hot one by lunch time...

browneyesvictim..  Thanks
I did not touch the moisture.  I pulled it off on a rack and let it sit on a wire rack until room temperature then into the fridge, and as Al said on my first bacon attempt "let it rest in the fridge for 2 days"


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ummmmmm bacon. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 11, 2018)

That looks amazing. Bacon should be the eighth wonder of the world. Have always wanted to try my hand at making bacon but seemed to hard. Your pictures have caused me to rethink that. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Cheap slicer I borrowed did a descent job and I did not freeze before slicing


----------

